# 4 inches of more fun!



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

This was my 3rd time plowing this week! It has been a pretty good winter, way pass last years totals! They have been minor events, but enough to have fun!

I will like to thank firsttimeplower for getting them to move the cars!

4in in Union Nj

2.7 in Edison!

Vid http://s250.photobucket.com/player..../tls22/fsnowplowing1-19-09.flv&fs=1&os=1&ap=1


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

you do nice work.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

More pics!

So clean....im nice!




























cool shot!


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

I have to admit, I was a little nervous to click on the thread Tim. 

Then I remembered what a fine job the mods do to keep that kind of stuff off the forum. 

I told you that you would get snow this winter. Nice pix. :salute:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Longae29;723575 said:


> you do nice work.


Thankyou!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

toby4492;723577 said:


> I told you that you would get snow this winter. Nice pix. :salute:


Thanks Tom, you held out faith for me! It has been so much fun, best week of plowing in my life!

Yeah no drinking and skating this time! Just plowing circles around grandpa!


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice pics as always! ever get nervous plowing around cars that are worth that much? lol


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Tim, I thought your GF had started this thread.


----------



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

cet;723773 said:


> Tim, I thought your GF had started this thread.


Ouch!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

cet;723773 said:


> Tim, I thought your GF had started this thread.


Your wife started the thread! She went plowing with me last night!:waving:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

WilliamOak;723737 said:


> Nice pics as always! ever get nervous plowing around cars that are worth that much? lol


Thanks colin. I really dont think about the cars, im usally on the phone with doug bsing!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I think timmy is busting you guys .He didn't plow that lot. If you look in the one picture it says this lot plowed by Grandview!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

toby4492;723577 said:


> I told you that you would get snow this winter. Nice pix. :salute:


unfortunatly u told that to me and i have a grand total of 1.5"


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

Is that a Mercedes dealership or something? I see there are cars indoors on the 2nd floor...


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Haha this thread was worth it just for the comments!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cet;723773 said:


> Tim, I thought your GF had started this thread.


He'd have to plow her drive twice, to get 4".


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

What are the 2 stickers on your front bumper for?

Those lots must be pretty flat, that is a nice job. Very little salt to make that black.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

cet;724238 said:


> What are the 2 stickers on your front bumper for?
> .


Those are stickers to let people know his plow swings both ways.


----------



## Doom & Gloom (Mar 2, 2008)

Looks like a nice easy lot? In the pics anyway. Nice job, love the GMC.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

riverwalkland;724157 said:


> Is that a Mercedes dealership or something? I see there are cars indoors on the 2nd floor...


Yep....they try to move all the cars inside when it snow!


JD Dave;724216 said:


> He'd have to plow her drive twice, to get 4".


Jd you are really beating a dead horse here!


cet;724238 said:


> What are the 2 stickers on your front bumper for?
> 
> Those lots must be pretty flat, that is a nice job. Very little salt to make that black.


Those stickers are dumping permits for the green season! So i can dump grass and leaf clippings at my local yard!

Thanks for the comments cet! Yeah my boss does not have the contract to salt those lots. They do it on there own, if they do it at all! But the day before they ask use to do it! There is 4 diff lots in the north jersey. Me and another guy spread a ton and half of bag rock salt through a tailgate spreader! Took us 6 hours! I also plow a car wash and service center on the same location! Takes me about 3-4 hours in a avg storm!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Doom & Gloom;724506 said:


> Looks like a nice easy lot? In the pics anyway. Nice job, love the GMC.


Thankyou! Its easy lot if there is no cars! More often then not there is a bunch of cars in the middel that slow down my time!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

You getting grumpy in your old age.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

toby4492;723577 said:


> I have to admit, I was a little nervous to click on the thread Tim.
> 
> Then I remembered what a fine job the mods do to keep that kind of stuff off the forum.
> 
> I told you that you would get snow this winter. Nice pix. :salute:


Here goes nothing,

You do realize she was just trying to make you feel better when she said 4" was enough, right?


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Nice pics Tim!!!!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;724927 said:


> Here goes nothing,
> 
> You do realize she was just trying to make you feel better when she said 4" was enough, right?


You do realize it gets less and less funny every time you use the same joke! Its better to be original, other then that you make ur self look like a follower! Its better to be a leader!



stroker79;724997 said:


> Nice pics Tim!!!!


Thanks Doug!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

tls22;725032 said:


> You do realize it gets less and less funny every time you use the same joke! Its better to be original, other then that you make ur self look like a follower! Its better to be a leader!


Nope, thanks for the pointer. Never would have known otherwise.

Sounds like you're attempting to compensate for something.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;725035 said:


> Nope, thanks for the pointer. Never would have known otherwise.
> 
> Sounds like you're attempting to compensate for something.


Or you could be flexing your Internet muscles to make up for your own short comings!:waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

tls22;725037 said:


> Or you could be flexing your Internet muscles to make up for your own short comings!:waving:


Could be, could very well be.

But hey, I only have to satisfy one person...............

ME!!!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;725044 said:


> Could be, could very well be.
> 
> But hey, I only have to satisfy one person...............
> 
> ME!!!


Lmao You guys close to a 100 inches yet? It seems like it snow there everyday.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

tls22;725054 said:


> Lmao You guys close to a 100 inches yet? It seems like it snow there everyday.


Depends, here in GR officially something like 89", go over to the lakeshore and they're all over 100". Even the west side of GR is over a 100, so lakeshore is probably more like 120"+.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks good, what are the red and green stickers on the front bumper?


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

man you service that area right up on rt 1?

Anyone go to the somerset, NJ area? we have one residential home with a tiny driveway that needs to be done at the end of each storm, not immediate, but also needs to be hit with salting any time you go out for commercial places. If interested please email us, [email protected]

I cant believe just north of our areas got that much snow... I saw trenton with 1" at most, hopewell got close to 2" though not far north and your saying edison areas got almost 3", sucks, south of trenton got 1/2" at most. I had to hook the freking plow up on one truck to plow ONE lot in ewing, nj. ONE! just because it was too much for salt alone to handle.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

KL&M Snow Div.;727225 said:


> Looks good, what are the red and green stickers on the front bumper?


Thankyou! The stickers are dumping permits for my landscape material at a local yard!


NBI Lawn;727241 said:


> Nice work!


Thankyou!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Ramairfreak98ss;727253 said:


> man you service that area right up on rt 1?
> 
> Anyone go to the somerset, NJ area? we have one residential home with a tiny driveway that needs to be done at the end of each storm, not immediate, but also needs to be hit with salting any time you go out for commercial places. If interested please email us, [email protected]
> 
> I cant believe just north of our areas got that much snow... I saw trenton with 1" at most, hopewell got close to 2" though not far north and your saying edison areas got almost 3", sucks, south of trenton got 1/2" at most. I had to hook the freking plow up on one truck to plow ONE lot in ewing, nj. ONE! just because it was too much for salt alone to handle.


Yeah it has been a big diff from north to south this winter! Any1 from trenton-holmdel south been hard press for plowable events! I think new brunswick has 16 so far for the year! Yeah my boss has a bunch of account on rt1, it has been a busy year so far! I did enjoy the nice weather yesterday, got to wash the 3 inches of salt off my truck! As for the driveway i will ask, and get back to you!

Good luck with the rest of the season!

Tim

ps. the southern guys might get some action next week!


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks real good Tim. How's that truck treatin ya??


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Brant'sLawnCare;730891 said:


> Looks real good Tim. How's that truck treatin ya??


Thanks Brant  The truck is treatin me great, except some eletric issues. With all the salt on the roads it has blown bulbs in my strobes and reverse lights


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

tls22;732485 said:


> Thanks Brant  The truck is treatin me great, except some eletric issues. With all the salt on the roads it has blown bulbs in my strobes and reverse lights


Well that's good. My stupid Dodge truck almost cost me my business! Luckily when it decided to crap out on me, we had like 20 hours to plow all our stuff. If we didn't, we woulda been screwed. That's why I bought the diesel. Not because I'm rich.... What kind of electrical problems are you having?? Those usually aren't a good thing. Never know when they will really mess something up.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Nice Work

that lot is clean


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*NICE PICS & GREAT LOOKING WORK THERE TIM *


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Brant'sLawnCare;732861 said:


> Well that's good. My stupid Dodge truck almost cost me my business! Luckily when it decided to crap out on me, we had like 20 hours to plow all our stuff. If we didn't, we woulda been screwed. That's why I bought the diesel. Not because I'm rich.... What kind of electrical problems are you having?? Those usually aren't a good thing. Never know when they will really mess something up.


Im glad it work out for you. I guess it crap out on a saturday night, thats what makes snow on sundays great everything is closed. Lol.....i think you will like the diesel
I keep blowing bulbs, i thinks its all the salt. Those strobe bulbs are like 30 bucks each....im not buying anymore until the winter is over.



Supper Grassy;732912 said:


> Nice Work
> 
> that lot is clean


Thankyou



nickplowing1972;735135 said:


> *NICE PICS & GREAT LOOKING WORK THERE TIM *


Thanks nick...im glad you guys got to push down there yesterday. It has been a crazy winter up here.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

*One*



grandview;723910 said:


> I think timmy is busting you guys .He didn't plow that lot. If you look in the one picture it says this lot plowed by Grandview!


23456789


----------

